# Ayuda circuito con dimmer y led



## marconet (Mar 10, 2007)

Buenas... 
Soy muy nuevo en esto de los circuitos aunque tengo nociones basicas, muuuuy basicas, este circuito me esta matando y debria ser sencillo. 
Me pongo a explicar:

Deseo agregar a un dimmer comercial un led que me indique cuando esta encendido y en funcionamiento.

en teoria este es el circuito (corrijanme si estoy equivocado) 

el problema radica que la resistencia de 130x1/2 siempre se quema inclusive probe con una de 150 x 1W y tambien se quemo.

Puede que el problema sea el led? Si es asi que led debo comprar?

Alguna sugerencia?


este circuito lo estoy copiando de uno que hizo un amigo, pero que ahora ya no esta en el pais y no puedo hubicarlo.

Mil gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 10, 2007)

sucede que estas rectificando a media onda.

Debes conecar el led+resistencia en paralelo (el valor de R debe ser mayor) de esta manera:


TEN CUIDADO! en las conexiones

postea tu resultado


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2007)

Titulo modificado por incumplimiento de las normas del foro.

Saludos


----------



## Vlad (Ene 4, 2008)

Hay peueños focos de neon que trabajan con 120 V CA (simplemente se conecta en paralelo, en este caso despues del dimer o si el potenciometro del dimer tiene interuptor se conectaria a este),
son los que normalmenet usan las planchas (para ropa).

Tambien interruptores que ya lo tienen integrado y se iluminan cuando los enciendes.
bastaria con ponerlo en serie antes del dimmer.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 5, 2008)

hola
yo al esquema realizado por abauti le pondria un diodo rectificador en serie con el led, con objeto de que este no se destruya por polarizacion inversa. 
Aunque ahora que lo pienso ¿es facil destruir un led por polarizarlo inversamente?

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2008)

Buenas, te puedo dar una mano pero no entendi bien que es lo que queres que te indique el led...la intensidad de la lampara?


----------



## burren (Jul 9, 2008)

bueno marconet creo que no tienes que quebrerte tanto la cabeza es una buena solución la del foco neon y pues en dado caso que requieras un led podrias hacer un arreglo con un diodo rectificador comun 1nxxx y despues el led con su resistencia, ahora si quisieras mas protección podrias poner un zener con una resistencia de 1w para proteccion y su led no le veo mayor incombeniente pero tu desides sale comenta como te fue.


----------

